# Missouri Wing Chun?



## jeff_hasbrouck (Jul 29, 2013)

Looking for people or places. I've done quit the internet search; Yeilding nill results of actual Wing Chun. A few MMA places that lists WC as "one of their styles". 

Any info would be apperciated.

Thanks yall.


----------



## Eric_H (Jul 29, 2013)

jeff_hasbrouck said:


> Looking for people or places. I've done quit the internet search; Yeilding nill results of actual Wing Chun. A few MMA places that lists WC as "one of their styles".
> 
> Any info would be apperciated.
> 
> Thanks yall.




Got one guy that teaches WC from our org in Liberty: http://www.academyoffighting.com/CONTACT.html

Other than that, seems a fair number to pick from, no? http://www.wingchun.org/txt/schools/usa/mo.html


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Aug 3, 2013)

Eric_H said:


> Got one guy that teaches WC from our org in Liberty: http://www.academyoffighting.com/CONTACT.html
> 
> Other than that, seems a fair number to pick from, no? http://www.wingchun.org/txt/schools/usa/mo.html



Ya Eric; I'm moving to southeast missouri (monett) and the closest is springfield (45 mins away). Everything is about 2 hours away; which is not a realistic travel.

I'm guessing i'll start a class at the YMCA or in the a gym my mama's friend owns. The guy in Springfield doesn't really teach WC full time; it's only private lessons. He is a more of a coach than anything else. He teaches fighters. I just wanna do some WT.

But thanks for all the info.

All the best,



Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2013)

Start a class!


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Aug 3, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Start a class!



I probably will. But It won't be big, I want quality over quality. It's going to be extra hard till I can buy a dummy.

I've been kinda just sniffin around to see if there was any interest in the class. I found a few folks over 30 (30-60) who were interested. 

I'm not currently aligned/affiliated with any branch of WT though.  I have some friends that broke with the NAS that are my buddies, but no formal ties to their respective associations.

I do have much to offer in the way of WT knowledge. I just don't fancy the idea of running a full time school which is what it pretty much takes to be successfull when starting a WT class.

Maybe i'll start with some backyard unless the YMCA is actively looking for someome to run a class. But I still need to get some personal stuff set up. So at the very least it will take a few months to get settled and handle my business.

If anyone is interested in private tuition in WT though we can work out some sorta deal. I really just want a training partner, which is what i've been looking for all along. Versed or not in the WT method, I just want someone to work with 

If anyone wants to learn WT let me know. Ill teach you all I know if you stick around and help me maintain my level.

All the best,

Jeff


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok folks I made it to missouri. I am however looking for a meanful gains of employment. I found a little house in monett that actually has enough space for me to teach a few students. When the house gets all set up (its currently being re-modeled) and I nail a schedule down for whatever work I find, I would love to take on some people.

And honestly I don't think im gonna charge anything, provided you come to me. I don't really feel like travelling around the state and honestly it probably wont be within my means. I drive a huge gas hog truck and I don't wanna pay to teach someone; But if you have the yearning to learn Ill be happy to teach. I don't care if you have the aptitude, only the willingness to stick with it and not flake out all the time.

If your interested send me a message one here and we can hammer out some details. That or email me at jeff.hasbrouck@yahoo.com


All the best folks,

Jeff


----------

